
Ask HN: Good vendor to analyze PCBs via cross section - zafka
Has anyone had tests done where they potted a PCB in clear epoxy and then did cross sections to check thicknesses and uniformity of gold layers?  Or for that matter, favorite labs who do this and other tests.
======
messar
Microtech labs in Plano Texas does a good job of this. I use them fairly often
for both PCB and IC level cross sections.

~~~
zafka
Thanks!

